# Christian Bowhunters first shoot January 16th



## p&y finally (Dec 23, 2009)

Our first shoot will be on January 16th at Starrsville Plantation.
Hope to see everybody and looking forward to another great year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.cbg.faithweb.com for directions and information about CBG


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 23, 2009)

See ya soon. Looking forward to another season with CBG.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang, I'm tempted. Still got a buck tag that needs a home though. I'll try to fill it before then ! 
I always have a good time at y'alls shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 23, 2009)

if it's not another ice-shoot, i'll be there


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 24, 2009)

man, i cant wait. i missed a bunch last year and am plannin on  bein around more this season!!


----------



## fulltime (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope to see you all


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 12, 2010)

Lets do this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be there!!!!!


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 13, 2010)

I am excited to be there rain or shine.
Lets talk it up guys and dolls  and make it a good show.
Get the word out and we will have a good time.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody know what time the rain is supposed to be here on Sat?


----------



## fulltime (Jan 14, 2010)

Saturday 
 Chance Of Rain
Hi: 51°
POP: 80%  A slight chance of rain in the morning...Then rain in the afternoon. Windy. Highs in the lower 50s. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80 percent


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Joe, went to the dark side bro.....bought an alphamax. I can't wait to shoot it Sat. Just got a new sight and got her dialed in this afternoon!!! Lookin forward to seein you guys Sat.


----------



## j.irvin (Jan 15, 2010)

Its a long drive, but I think I'll make it down to shoot.  Hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## Big John (Jan 15, 2010)

Im Hoping to make it in the AM before the rain!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm there in the am


----------



## tattooed archer (Jan 16, 2010)

Wish I could make it , I'm about 1600 miles from home . It's about 80 to 85 degrees down here in San Juan , Puerto Rico.  Been down here for work ,  2 weeks before christmas got atleast till the first off Feb.. So all yall have fun in the rain and cold cause were off tomorrow and headed to the beach.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 16, 2010)

Good luck everyone.  Wish I could make but I have training all day today.  Shoot em up!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 16, 2010)

the weatherguy was right on the money, it started drizzling around 11:30.  i shot with hound dog and the alligood..luckily we got an early start, about 9:00 on the stake.  we got rained on for about 4 targets..had a great time..wish i would have shot the 1st 10 like the last 10, lol.  pretty much shot like my usual mullet self.  see ya at gainsville a la manana..adios


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> the weatherguy was right on the money, it started drizzling around 11:30.  i shot with hound dog and the alligood..luckily we got an early start, about 9:00 on the stake.  we got rained on for about 4 targets..had a great time..wish i would have shot the 1st 10 like the last 10, lol.  pretty much shot like my usual mullet self.  see ya at gainsville a la manana..adios



Enjoyed it Johnny, we'll do it again sometime!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2010)

tattooed archer said:


> Wish I could make it , I'm about 1600 miles from home . It's about 80 to 85 degrees down here in San Juan , Puerto Rico.  Been down here for work ,  2 weeks before christmas got atleast till the first off Feb.. So all yall have fun in the rain and cold cause were off tomorrow and headed to the beach.



Nathan, I'm trying really hard to feel sorry for you, and it just ain't happenin.....have fun!!!!!


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice shoot today even though we did get rained on. Seemed to be a good turnout considering the weather. What did everybody end up shooting?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 16, 2010)

In hunter class which was Ryan's first shoot in that class he scored 200 & five 12's.
Any other volunteer's  Jody.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice shooting.. I shot a 200 with a couple of 12's. It was my first real 3d tournament.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 17, 2010)

That is some good shooting Flatwoodsbowhunter for anyone, besides your first 3d shoot. Keep it up.
What class did you shoot in?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> In hunter class which was Ryan's first shoot in that class he scored 200 & five 12's.
> Any other volunteer's  Jody.



Good Shooting Ryan u got me. 

Glade to see u move up hope some other fallow u any volunteer's Danny.


----------



## BMCS (Jan 17, 2010)

*Didnt do so well*

Great shooting to the first time shooters above.  I shot a 185 with only 2 twelves.  The course was set up real nice and I really enjoyed the first shoot for me of the year.  Definitely good practice for shooting in the rain, was even through 7 and then the rain hit, I was down hill from there.
The Rhinehart targets were pretty cool, I had never shot these targets before.  I think the creators of the Javelina with the alligator tail must have been partaking in the wacky tobaccy.

I shot the hunter class.

Awesome job CBG, we will see you again February 20th.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Houndog,
I am considering moving into another class after Fl. shoot in Feb.
Good to see you at this one. Looked like a good start for the club even with the rain.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Good Shooting Ryan u got me.
> 
> Glade to see u move up hope some other fallow u any volunteer's Danny.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks.. I shot in the bow novice class yesterday. I'm not really sure how many other people shot in it.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe there were 13 people in bow novice class.  Hunter Thomas shot with me and my sons & was tearing up the 14's and 12's. That young man sure can shoot.  He shot a 209-11  and I shot a 213-8.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Can't complain about those scores. Nice shooting! what class are you shooting in?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 17, 2010)

Guess I forgot to say Hunter and I were shooting Bow Novice.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 17, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> Guess I forgot to say Hunter and I were shooting Bow Novice.



You shooting the Firsestorm gray Conny?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 17, 2010)

Will give that one credit soon David.  Still shooting my black constitution till FL. Then will change to set up I received from you. I am practicing with Firestorm Gray Bowtech.  Hope you are doing well.  I will PM you in a few.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 17, 2010)

That sounds good Danny. I'm getting along good. Maybe the Conny will do you proud in Gville. You better keep an eye on that ole Alligood feller!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 17, 2010)

That ole Alligood feller, ain't even got his bow set up yet.....no practice.......that is all about to change tho... Waiting on a new string/cable from my friend Nathan. Give me about 2 weeks, things will start to change.

Glad to see you up and around David. Maybe I'll run into you somewhere. Might make the drive down to Circle C one weekend!


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pictures from CBG 01-16-10*

This is a test for me posting some pictures.  I have never posted a picture before, hope this works.






(Hunter Thomas)
I told you I would hit that 14





(Ryan Lockhart)
aiming, aiming, still aiming, good shot.





(Adam, Ryan & Hunter)
Do you see what I see?





(Adam, Danny, Ryan & Hunter)
Having a good time at CBG.





Some good shooting at 33 yds. (Right)


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 18, 2010)

That was some good shooting. I must have been a little off on this target.. I think I judged it for 30 haha. Pictures turned out good though. Anybody know when they might have the scores posted on the website?


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good for your first time posting pictures.  Good shooting too.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Hunterrs.
A few pics makes the post interesting while waiting on scores to be posted.  (By the way the orange nock was mine)


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures Danny. I started to take my camera but it was already raining pretty good by the time we started out so I left it in the truck.
Looks like your camera was working good, your range finder may have been a little off if you shot that deer for 33 yards though


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 18, 2010)

I like that 2 in the 14 and 2 in the 12...  yeah Buddy!


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 18, 2010)

We all had a great time even with the rain at the later part of the day.  It is a good thing my bow shoots the same at 33 yds. as it does shorter distances.  The only problem we had was when we heard this awful noise that sounded like something was in pain but I found out it was Michael Cain Whooping & Hollering about a shot he made.  I believe I got a 5 on that shot. Is there some kind of noise rules at the shoots?


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 18, 2010)

Danny Lockhart said:


> We all had a great time even with the rain at the later part of the day.  It is a good thing my bow shoots the same at 33 yds. as it does shorter distances.  The only problem we had was when we heard this awful noise that sounded like something was in pain but I found out it was Michael Cain Whooping & Hollering about a shot he made.  I believe I got a 5 on that shot. Is there some kind of noise rules at the shoots?




If you think the sound was awful where you were at, you should've been where I was standing........


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 18, 2010)

I heard a black panther screaming in the dark one night that sounded like someone crying and it gave ya cold chills hearing it, that is what it sounded a little like.  Glad I figured out what it was.  You should consider taking ear plugs next time.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 19, 2010)

Good job on the pics, you will have to show me how to upload - download!!!!


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 20, 2010)

Lockhart Launcher said:


> Good job on the pics, you will have to show me how to upload - download!!!!



Come on by and we will figure it out.
Should not be long now before scores are posted.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrat Hunter for you 2nd place win


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Jan 20, 2010)

Good shooting Danny and congrats on winning 1st place.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 20, 2010)

*scores*

January 16, 2010


  Open $$$$     
1 Steven Richard 204 6 
2 Corey Bryant 204 5 
3 Chris Childers 202 4 
4 Butch Parkman 201 5 
5 Michael Cain 201 5 
6 Michael Framer 185 3 
7 K Scott Stone inc    
8 Andy Johnston inc    

  Open Trophy     
1 Ron Bryson 211 10 
2 Richie Hardy 206 5 
3 Corey Bryson 203 6 
4 Ricky Brooks 200 4 
5 Travis Clark 188 4 
6 Robert Hallman 186 2 
7 Joseph Irvin 184 2 
8 Bryant Johnson 182 5 
9 John Chandler inc   
10 Dean Rzgo inc   
11 Danny Baird inc   
12 Darren Meadows inc   
13 Scott Roberts inc   

  Senior and Up     
1 Johnny Lennox 188 2 

  Unlimited     

  Bow Novice     
1 Danny Lockhart 213 8 
2 Hunter Thomas 209 12 
3 Frank Sexton 208 7 
4 Hunter Maloy 205 5 
5 Adam Lockhart 195 5 
6 Tom Madorin 189 4 
7 Eric Brazil 189 6 
8 Mason Atha 174 3 
9 Bryan White 168   
10 Brain Hobbs 163 0 
11 Kevin Nix 158   
12 Jeremiah Davis inc   
13 Jeff Rollins inc   

  True Novice     
1 Brad Holland  200 5 
2 William Lynch 182 1 
3 Nathan Hill 181 1 
4 Marc Carter 175 1 
5 Billy Byrd 172 2 
6 Brandon Maddox 172 1 
7 Michael Estes 170 5 
8 Kyle White 162 2 
9 Jordan Moore 161   
10 Jay Parrett 151   
11 Jarred Foreman 149 2 
12 Matt Ivie 149 1 
13 Chris Maddox 149 1 
14 Jesse Middlebrooks 125   
15 Chandler Mahaffey 93   
16 Robet Nix inc   
17 Ken Mchiley  inc   

  Youth     
1 Daniel Baird 210 5 
2 Dustin Kerbow 205 5 
3 Dalton Reagin 201 6 
4 Haven McCowan 180 1 

  Women Hunter     
1 Christy Richardson 118   
2 Karen Dean Rago inc   


  Hunter     
1 Charles Lankford 205 7 
2 Ryan Lockhart 200 5 
3 Steven Clanton 197 7 
4 Ken Graham 195 3 
5 Jody Miller 194 1 
6 Melvin Atha 192 5 
7 Danny Morgan 192 5 
8 Jody Hubbard 188 5 
9 Rob Benedetto 185 2 
10 David Broadnax 184 2 
11 Mike Hubbard 181 1 
12 Ryan Smith 181 3 
13 Mike Titshaw 176 3 
14 Kevin Broadnax 173   
15 David Alligood 164 2 
16 Allen Riddle 155 4 

  Limited     
1 Bill Millican 152 3 

  Women Open     

  Traditional     
1 David Casteel  127 1 
2 Allen Campbell 98   
3 Jared Middlebrooks 78   

  Sr Eagle     

  Eagle     
1 Curtis Broadnax 183 5 
2 Austin Kerbow 144   
3 Ciara Meadows inc   

  Junior Eagle     

  Fun      
1 Daivid Smith     
2 Joe Ellington


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 20, 2010)

Hunter Thomas said:


> Good shooting Danny and congrats on winning 1st place.



Thanks Hunter I will see you thursday at 12 point and this weekend at Hilsmans.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 21, 2010)

nice job danny.  putting those scores in took quite a lot of time


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 22, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> nice job danny.  putting those scores in took quite a lot of time



Thanks old geez,
I would like to say it took a while but cut & paste works pretty quick.
You gonna shoot at Hilsmans Saturday?


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 23, 2010)

nope, i'm pretty much limited financially these days, so i usually just go to places that are close to winder.  my old van is not too dependable either, lol!!  i used to go go all over, but that's before the bottom fell out of the housing market.  see ya


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jan 26, 2010)

*Award Pictures from CBG 01-16-10*







Charles Lankford on left receiveing 1st Place(Hunter) 






Danny Lockhart on right,1st Place ( Bow Novice)






Ryan Lockhart on right 2nd place (Hunter)


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics....looks like some winners in those photos


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 27, 2010)

3darcher said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics....looks like some winners in those photos



Yeah, Butch I ran off to the truck with my plaque before they could get me in the photo!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 28, 2010)

I hear ya!


----------

